# alakul a gyönyörű regény



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Az *alakul a gyönyörű regény* egy másik olyan (tréfás) kifejezés, ami kétségeket támasztott bennem, hogy vajon még mindig ismert és használatos-e. Én olyasmi értelemben ismerem, hogy vmi alakul, fejlődik a várakozásnak/elvárásaimnak megfelelően vagy "eddig minden szépen alakul/fejlődik".

Köszi a válaszaitokat előre is.


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna said:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Az *alakul a gyönyörű regény* egy másik olyan (tréfás) kifejezés, ami kétségeket támasztott bennem, hogy vajon még mindig ismert és használatos-e. Én olyasmi értelemben ismerem, hogy vmi alakul, fejlődik a várakozásnak/elvárásaimnak megfelelően vagy "eddig minden szépen alakul/fejlődik".
> 
> Köszi a válaszaitokat előre is.


Szia!

Én nem ismerem. Te olvastad vagy hallottad (is)?


----------



## Zsanna

Inkább a környezetemben volt használatos és szóban (főleg anyukámra gondolok, de ő nem tud segíteni). Az az érzésem, hogy eredetileg valami dalban vagy egyéb műben hangozhatott el és onnan lett idézve úgy, hogy a forrás (amit én sosem tudtam) el is felejtődött idő közben.


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna said:


> Az az érzésem, hogy eredetileg valami dalban vagy egyéb műben hangozhatott el és onnan lett idézve úgy, hogy a forrás (amit én sosem tudtam) el is felejtődött idő közben.



Erre keress rá a YouTube-on: 

"Toldy Mária - Ugye te is akarod"


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi, jó volt az ötlet, biztos ebből a dalból való!  (Én a Sárosi Katalin-féle előadásban találtam meg.)
Érdekes, hogy az előző generáció (hozzám képest) is merített ihletet a korabeli slágerekből.


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna said:


> Köszi, jó volt az ötlet, biztos ebből a dalból való!  (Én a Sárosi Katalin-féle előadásban találtam meg.)
> Érdekes, hogy az előző generáció (hozzám képest) is merített ihletet a korabeli slágerekből.


Igen, a Sárosi Katalin-verziót is láttam, de ott azt énekli, hogy "_kezdődik _a gyönyörű regény".


----------



## Zsanna

Pedig a dal szövege szerint (én csak a szöveget kerestem az ötleted alapján) is az _alakul_ ige szerepel. Művészi szabadság...


----------

